#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Fasttrack controlando pppoe queue

## powernetscm

Boa Tarde

Alguem no grupo ja conseguiu otimizar a rb ativando o fast track e controlar as queues das conexoes pppoe, dos clientes ???

----------


## avatar52

De acordo a documentação da MK, FastTrack impossibilita o uso de Queues no mesmo roteador.




> Note that not all packets in a connection can be fasttracked, so it is likely to see some packets going through slow path even though connection is marked for fasttrack. This is the reason why fasttrack-connection is usually followed by identical action=accept rule. Fasttracked packets bypass firewall, connection tracking, simple queues, queue tree with parent=global, ip traffic-flow(restriction removed in 6.33), IP accounting, IPSec, hotspot universal client, VRF assignment, so it is up to administrator to make sure fasttrack does not interfere with other configuration;

----------


## godoy

Bom dia.

Para a Queues continuar funcionando as opções que você tem são:

1° - Desativar Contrack
(Caso não tenha regras de NAT)

2° - Criar regras na tabela Raw com noTrack
(Desativa parcialmente (ou todo) trafego da Contrack)

----------


## vaizard

Pelo que entendi das 3 opções que são: *Fasttrack, conntrack e no-track*

Todas as opções abaixo melhoram o consumo de CPU em determinados casos.

1-*Fasttrack*
-Sem controle de banda
-Sem filtros no firewall
-Salta alguns recursos,
mas deixa os pacotes
passarem pela
conntrack.

2-*No-track*
-Controle de banda
-Filtros de firewall
-Preservar alguns
recursos e salta a
conntrack para um
tráfego específico.


3-Desativar a *Conntrack*
-Sem NAT
-Sem marcas de
conexão
-Sem analise de estado
de conexões.

A função de fastpath permite encaminhar pacotes sem processamento adicional no Kernel Linux.
Com essa funcionalidade ativada conseguimos melhorar significativamente a velocidade de encaminhamento de pacotes
e reduzir muito a sobrecarga no CPU.

4-Fast-path
Funcional se você não usa:
- Conntrack
- Firewall
- Queues
- VRFs
- HotSpot
- IPSec

Caso use apenas BGP na caixa, é ideal utilizá-lo.

Tentei utilizar a No-track, porém pelo que percebi a melhora é significativa para quem usa pppoe no caso de conexões com ip público, onde não necessita passar pelo NAT.

----------


## andrecarlim

Sem querer ser indelicado, mas cheguei a imaginar, lendo a pergunta, e adaptei para: "alguém já conseguiu atingir alguma velocidade maior que 140Km/h em algum carro 1.6 da marca XXXX sem colocar combustível no tanque (e não elétrico, nem nada do tipo, nem empurrando, nem puxando, nem ladeira abaixo) usando somente até a 2ª marcha"

----------

